# Jumped first poon on fly, then got shave & massage



## iMacattack

While it's just a small step, for me it was a giant leap.

Today it was time to cash in my Fathers Day gift. A free daddy day, plus spa treatment. My wonderful wife got me a shave and Swedish Massage from a place here in downtown Ft. Lauderdale called Man Kind. ( http://mankindformen.com ) Very cool place with a pool table, beer, wine & spirits, wide screen TV, steam room and a traditional straight blade shave. I go there for a shave from time to time, but this is the first time I have had the massage treatment.

So I had been watching the weather for the last few days and didn't plan any fishing due to impending doom and gloom via this subtropical system that was supposed to drown us. So much for for the weather forecast...  So after I fed JR. breakfast, I loaded the fly rod and him into the truck. I figured I'd drop him off at daycare then just do some practice fly casting in our local canal system. I hit a couple places where the pea's hang, but they were not in the play time mood. So I fished a spillway I haven't seen for a while. I figured the SFWMD (South Florida Water Management District) was watching the same news forecasts I was and would be dumping water out the spillway in advance of said doom and gloom... not the case. No water was moving. Oh well I was there so might as well make the best of it till I had to leave for my spa appointment. 

I spent about 30 minutes casting to a multitude of completely disinterested fish. Large Snook, Large Peacock Bass, Rolling Tarpon, you name it they were there and utterly ignoring my amateurish attempts at fooling them with white and chartruce feathers tied to painted eyes. It was getting late and I needed to go. I started to leave when out of the corner of my eye I saw a commotion. Violence and death were being handed out to a small school of minnows by some feisty small tarpon. I jogged about 20 yards over to the commotion but it subsided. I thought "great, I have to go and they tease me with a show before I leave." Upon piercing deeper down in the water I could see them still zooming and turning on the bait. I made a cast... strip... strip..... strip... nothing. I load up and casted again. strip.. strip... then I see the eyes... then the mouth... slurp! The neon fly is gone... I set the hook and the fight is on... The acrobatic 8-10lb tarpon made three wild big air jumps and one nice run... then... well this is a tarpon after all so the next part I'm sure you can figure out... :-/ Still I was stoked! But it was also past time to leave. So I loaded up and headed home for a quick shower and to ingest a quick lunch before heading to my spa treatment.

Now if you have never had a Swedish Massage, you are missing out. It was the most relaxing 60 minutes of my life. After the massage I headed over to the bar for an adult beverage and then it was time for a proper shave. Again if you have never had a proper shave, invest in yourself once. It's great!

With the establishment being located in downtown Ft. Lauderdale you never know who you might see in there. Today it was Mr. Wayne Huizenga.

What a great day! I ended it tonight by making dinner for my family, clam linguine in a white wine sauce. What can I say, it's just another beautiful day in paradise!

Cheers


----------



## Guest

*Re: Jumped first poon on fly, then got shave & mas*

Congrats. Can't wait for mine.  Great story. Feeling a little pampered are we?


----------



## tom_in_orl

*Re: Jumped first poon on fly, then got shave & mas*

Nice one. I don't think we will hear a more original story than that one for a long time.


----------



## beavis

*Re: Jumped first poon on fly, then got shave & mas*

I just keep thinking about the scene in Tommy boy where they were talking about room service massage with happy ending ;D ;D ;D

great report Jan


----------



## JRH

*Re: Jumped first poon on fly, then got shave & mas*

Nice report. Congrats on the poon.


----------



## deerfly

*Re: Jumped first poon on fly, then got shave & mas*

what!!? you left fly eating tarpon for a massage?  And after your first hook-up! :-? Boy Jan I dunno about you. :-/ I guess its OK if it was of those special massages. :


----------



## Festus

*Re: Jumped first poon on fly, then got shave & mas*


Next thing you know Tom will be telling us about his pedicures....


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: Jumped first poon on fly, then got shave & mas*

I'll be back to try for those poons... don't worry... 

oh and deerfly, they said you were over due for your kini wax...  ;D


----------



## deerfly

*Re: Jumped first poon on fly, then got shave & mas*



> I'll be back to try for those poons... don't worry...
> 
> oh and deerfly, they said you were over due for your kini wax...  ;D


I don't know what that is, but I'll take it as an insult.


----------



## HighComb394

I was also given an otoscope recently. I think it will be good to have it in my house, so I ordered it from the Community Clinic Association. You ask why, and I will answer. Because this thing is simply the best that they could give me. When I asked why this was the case, they replied that it was good for my health and also a nice gift. As a result, after about a year, it helped me get rid of the back problems that I had, for which I told them I am very grateful and I think that this is the best gift. I advise everyone and everyone to purchase, so run shopping.


----------



## Guest

Cool!!!


----------



## LtShinysides

Great story! Man, I've been trying hard to hook into a poon on fly for the last couple months. Gotten a few swipes, but not even a jump yet. Sounds like an awesome day.


----------



## DuckNut

HighComb394 said:


> I was also given an otoscope recently. I think it will be good to have it in my house, so I ordered it from the Community Clinic Association. You ask why, and I will answer. Because this thing is simply the best that they could give me. When I asked why this was the case, they replied that it was good for my health and also a nice gift. As a result, after about a year, it helped me get rid of the back problems that I had, for which I told them I am very grateful and I think that this is the best gift. I advise everyone and everyone to purchase, so run shopping.


How the hell does a medical device used to look in your ear fix your back problem.

Scammer.


----------

